# مساعده في مشروعي Digital filters أي شيء يتعلق بالدجيتل فلتر أرجوكم



## mohamed badi (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أريد منكم مساعده في موضوع ال Digital filters 

فهو موضوع تخرجي ولم أجد من أين أبدأ 

أريد منطلق أبدأ منه 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 

أخوكم محمد بادي 
​


----------



## taeralmasa (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي محمد بادي . . . 

موضوع Digital Filter او المرشحات الرقمية من المواضيع الواسعة جدا و المهمة في عالم الاتصالات ،، ولكن رغم هذه الأهمية فأنه موضوع شيق دجا للدارسين فيه ،،، و أعتقد ان أغلب المشاريع التي تجري عل هذا الموضوع تكون في اتجاه تصميم بعض هذه المرشحات عن طريق أحد برامج المحاكاة Simulation مثل المات لاب .. 
--------------------------------
ربي يوفقك في مشروعك و المساعدة الي ممكن أقدمها هي أن عندي مجموعة كتب تتحدث عن الـ Digital Filter و تصميمها و أستعمال المات لاب في هذا المجال .

دمت بسلام وتقبل تحياتي 

أخوك / صلاح


----------



## mohamed badi (21 يناير 2010)

لو ممكن تبعثلي الكتب أخي الكريم ومشكور ,,,


----------



## mohamed badi (23 يناير 2010)

مافي أحد عنده خلفيه عن الموضوع شباب محتاج مساعدتكم ضروري ):


----------

